
Ask HN: I want to work for Google, but I don't even have a BA/BS - jason_slack
I want to work for Google, but I don&#x27;t even have a BA or BS. I see most of their jobs require an MS or PhD. I am also not in California anymore.<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careers.google.com&#x2F;jobs#!t=jo&amp;jid=&#x2F;google&#x2F;linguist-ontologist-google-knowledge-345-spear-st-san-francisco-ca-94105-usa-3182490028&amp;<p>Why Google? I love languages. I love to read and write them. I know more than just English. I am still learning languages intensely. I have hundreds of language books. I also am not a horrible coder, c++, database stuff mostly. I enjoy writing documentation and creating tutorial and documentary videos. But, I am not good at speaking languages so much due to lack of others to speak with.<p>Any thoughts on how get my foot in the door for an interview?
======
timdierks
Are you qualified for the job, independent of a degree? For example, have you
done similar work or have other experience such that, despite not having a
degree, you could reasonably assert that you can do this job as well as
someone trained in the field? (Not "I'm sure I can learn it"\--are you ready
now?) If so, email me a resume and a cover letter that makes that argument,
and if I think it's plausible, I'll refer you for the role.

------
brudgers
Careers are long.

1\. Do something awesome enough that Google recruiters call you, that's not
all that awesome just kind of ordinarily awesome.

2\. Get the credentials to apply for a job.

3\. Get experience working with languages...that's kind of the ordinary
awesome, but consistent with what you want to do.

Good luck.

------
btian
Yeah get a job at a startup first, get some industry experience, then you
don't need a degree to get into Google.

Notice the requirements say "or equivalent work experience"

~~~
jason_slack
I have a job now. It's just not related to language.

